# La Spaziale Astro 12 Grind on Demand.



## ianhughes (Feb 21, 2013)

Good evening,

I run a lovely little coffee shop in North Wales and have one of these grinders but it is currently out of action. I have taken the top burr off and hoovered inside and tried the dosage buttons and it was turning fine, so I assumed that was the problem. I put the hopper back on and let the coffee through and tried to grind again but it jammed again, I think the chute itself is blocked and am unsure how to access it, there are a few screws to the side but don't want to tamper as I am unsure. Can anyone help please.

Many thanks

Ian


----------

